# Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas



## basti1585 (13. April 2009)

Hallo Angelfreunde,#h

ich fahre am 26. Juni nach Renesse hoch in den Urlaub für 7 Tage, und wollte in der Zeit dort auch ein bisschen Angeln gehen. Da gibt es einen See, der heißt Vroonplas. Kennt einer von euch diesen See und kann was dazu sagen? Ansonsten bin ich was Meeresangeln angeht ziemlicher Neuling und werde es mal am Brouwersdamm auf Hornhechten oder Wolfsbarsch versuchen. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch ein paar Tips für mich, was ich auf keinen Fall vergessen darf? Ich hab auch noch bei meinem letzten besuch dort eine schöne Gewässerkarte erworben und werde sicherlich einige Plätze ausprobieren. Könnte vielleicht auch Tips für Kutterfahrten gebrauchen, oder vielleicht Mietboote für das Grevelinger Meer? Schon mal vielen Dank im Vorraus!!
|rolleyes
mfG Sebastian


----------



## Joern k. (13. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Hi!
Ich befische den Vroonplaas in renesse nun schon das dritte jahr ham da ein fereinhaus in renesse also jahreskarte und so oft am see wie eben möglich!
Angle eig nur auf Karpfen, die lassen sich dort recht einfach fangen (besonders um diese jahreszeit in der du fährst), ansonsten sind noch rotaugen ,kleine barsche , forellen und aale drin! Nachtangeln is aber leider verboten!
Am meer mit brouwersdam is gut hornhecht geht da immer!
gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## basti1585 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Na das hört sich ja schon mal spitze an. Wollte es auch vielleicht am See auf Karpfen versuchen. Mit welchen Ködern angelst du denn dort auf die Karpfen? Natürliche oder doch Boilies? 
Vielleicht fahre ich im Mai auch schon mal einen Tag dort hoch, ist nur 2 stunden autofahrt von zuhause weg. Das Gebiet hat es mir total angetan dort.


----------



## Blackbeard (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Hi,

ich habe in dem Vroonplas praktisch das angeln gelernt. Wir hatten früher ein Wohnmobil in direkter Nähe zum See stehen. Leider haben wir das vor knapp zehn Jahren verkauft. Somit kann ich dir keine aktuellen Erfahrungen geben.

Der Vroonplas war früher ein Top Karpfengewässer, allerdings auch sehr überfischt. Es gab in ihm extrem viele Karpfen, so, dass man an guten Tagen gut über zehn Fische fangen konnte. Das Durchschnittsgewicht war allerdings nicht so hoch. So ca. 12-15 Pfund. Auf Grund des hohen Angeldrucks reagierten schon früher die Fische allergisch auf große Futterteppiche. Sehr beeindruckend, wenn man das erste Mal einen Karpfen vor der eigenen Futterstelle flüchten sieht. Top Taktik war früher, ein bis zwei Hände Mais vom Boot punktgenau über 5-10cm über dem Grund schwimmendem Mais, oder Tigernuts abzulassen. Max 2h warten, wenn kein Biss, dann es an einer anderen Stelle probieren. Problematisch ist in dem See, dass er sehr stark verschlammt ist und man daher anders als üblich fischen muß. Ich hatte die besten Erfahrungen mit langen Vorfächern und leichten Bleien. 

Neben dem Karpfen konnte man auch immer sehr gut dicke Aale fangen. Ich muß allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich gehört habe, dass ein Großteil der Karpfen in dem See in einem sehr strengen Winter (vor ca. 8 Jahren) gestorben sind. Der See soll allerdings wieder besetzt worden sein und daher jetzt wieder einen guten Bestand aufweisen.

Als Topstellen, kann ich Dir die Stelle genau gegenüber vom Schilf, sowie die Schilfkante beidseitig empfehlen. Außerdem solltest Du immer an der windzugewandten Seite fischen. Ach und ich muß noch dazu sagen, Boote sind auf dem See verboten, wurden allerdings früher zumindestens toleriert. Eine gute Alternative ist eine Wathose. Der See ist größtenteils sehr flach und man kann daher sehr weit in ihn hineinwaten.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein bischen helfen. Laß mich wissen, was Du gefangen hast.

Gruß
Blackbeard


----------



## Joern k. (16. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Zum Koeder kann ich nur sagen das man eigentlich dort auf vieles faengt.  Die besten erfahrungen habe ich jedoch mit gekochtem hartmais gemacht aber mit boilies gehts auch ganz gut... Ich war jetzt ostern 2 Tage fischen und es ging nix keinerlei aktivitaet im wasser, wahrscheinlich noch zu kalt. DAs geiwcht der Karpfen hat durschnittlich leider auch keine 12- 15 pfd. mehr ich schaetze jetzt so um die 6-10 pfd. aber letztes jahr im herbst konnte ich auch noch mal einnen 18 pfuender dort fangen...


----------



## basti1585 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Hallo,

Gibt es eigentlich noch andere Fischarten in diesem See, wie zum Beispiel Hechte, oder andere Raubfische?


----------



## basti1585 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Hallo leute,
war am samstag für einen tag nach renesse hochgefahren. Hab mit einem freund ein paar stunden am vroonplas geangelt auf karpfen. Hab aber leider keinen Erfolg gehabt. An diesem Tag hatten sehr viele Genossen die Idee gehabt ihrem Hobby nachzugehen. Den ganzen Tag konnte man die Karpfen nur so springen sehen. Einen hab ich durchs Fernglas genau beobachtet. Das sind richtige Brocken dort.
Später sind wir dann am Brouwersdamm langgefahren, und es waren auch dort sehr viele Angler unterwegs. Einer hat eine Makrele nach der anderen rausgeholt, aber leider hatte ich kein passendes Gerät dabei.
Naja beim nächsten Mal.

Bis zum nächsten Mal.:vik:


----------



## Joern k. (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Vielleicht hattest du pech und die Karpfen haben abgelaicht 
naja wie gesagt beim nächten mal ...


----------



## basti1585 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

hmm, naja, dann kann das ja nicht sehr aussichtsreich sein. |uhoh:


----------



## powermike1977 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*



Joern k. schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich befische den Vroonplaas in renesse nun schon das dritte jahr ham da ein fereinhaus in renesse also jahreskarte und so oft am see wie eben möglich!
> Angle eig nur auf Karpfen, die lassen sich dort recht einfach fangen (besonders um diese jahreszeit in der du fährst), ansonsten sind noch rotaugen ,kleine barsche , forellen und aale drin! Nachtangeln is aber leider verboten!
> Am meer mit brouwersdam is gut hornhecht geht da immer!
> gruß und Petri Heil



nabend-sag ma, sind da echt forellen drin?


----------



## Joern k. (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Ja mehr oder weniger ..
Der Verein besetzt den See jedes Jahr im Februar mit 100 kg.
anfangs fängt man diese auch sehr gut doch nach einiger zeit sind alle schon gefangen bzw. vom Fischreier gefressen worden. #c
Petri


----------



## Fischauge29 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Hallo,
Ich fahre Freitag eine Woche nach Renesse und wollte dort auch am Vroonplas angeln gehen. 
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich eine Genehmigung bekommen kann und was diese für 1 Woche kostet.  ;+

Welche Methoden sind an diesem See erfolgreich??


Danke im Vorraus!!

Mfg fischauge29


----------



## Mace23 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

hi,
ich bin auch sehr oft am Vroonplas in Renesse Angeln... fahr seit dem ich klein bin nach Renesse zum Camping und seit 3-4 jahren regelmässig zum Karpfen Angeln..... hab da schon den ein oder anderen guten Karpfen fangen können.. mein bester war bisher 7 kg schwer und ca.70cm lang.
aber so der durchschnitt an dem see liegt so bei 2,5kg - 4 kg denk ich !!! 
hab hier nen link mit nem Video von da http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgkPTr3eEcY
schaut es euch mal an !!!

Perti Heil Marcel


----------



## basti1585 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Hi,
ich mein ich hätt für ne wochenkarte so 7 euro bezahlt. Tageskarten gibt es für den Vroonplas meines Wissens nicht.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Mace23 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Wochenkarte  6€    
werd bald wieder hin.... so April-Mai
freu mich schon tierrisch =)


----------



## basti1585 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Was sind da denn die besten Zeiten für gute Fänge?


----------



## Mace23 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Also meiner erfahrung nach (angel da schon seid 5-6 jahren ) kann ich nur sagen .. Karpfen oder kleine rotfedern , rotaugen... fängt man eigentlich zur jeder tages zeit !! ausser nachts ( wenn es dunkel ist ) !!!  da hab ich nochnie was gefangen .. hab aber gehört  das Aale abends gut gehen .. hab ich aber noch nie drauf geangelt =)   nich mein ding ... 
ich geh eigentlich nur auf karpfen .. und die fängt man fast zu jeder zeit wie gesagt... ganz früh morgens schon fänge gehabt.. mittags oder zur dämmerung!!! was nur schade ist , das es nur realtiv kleine fische dort gibt,  im schnitt würd ich sagen wiegen die karpfen dort  zwischen 2-5 kilo... mein record war jedoch ein 7kg   Schuppi  =) der war sehr nice... =) hab bei You Tube auch 2 videos drin !!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgkPTr3eEcY


----------



## Joern k. (2. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Nachts beißen die karpfen dort auch , jedoch ist der nachtansitz ja sowieso verboten. 
Aal geht super...

Das mit den kleinen Karpfen liegt daran , dass der verein , ich glaube alle 2 jahre den see abfischt.. und die "großkarpfen" entnimmt dadurch fägt man meistens die gleiche größe..
mein größer karpfen war dort ein langer wildkarpfen von 22 pfund =)
petri


----------



## Mace23 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

das wär ne erklärung warum die so  klein sind 
aber hauptsache man hat spass und fängt überhaupt was... 
für mich ist es eingfach nur endspannung pur... dieser see ist so ruhig... ich liebe es da zu Angeln !! so wie es aussieht bin ich mitte- ende april wieder da =)


----------



## basti1585 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Welcher Köder fängt denn dort am Besten? Ich fahr im Mai auch wieder hoch an den Vroonplaas. Das mit der Idylle kann ich dort nur bestätigen. Einfach herrlich dort.


----------



## Mace23 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Also ich kann für meinen Teil nur sagen ... MEIS =)   der klassiker... das geht immer... ordentlich anfüttern , bissl warten  ... BISS    =) 
mein 15pfund Schuppi hab ich dort so gefangen =)


will jetzt aber mal Boilies probieren ... hab da schon den ein oder anderen Angler mit gesehen.,... will das mal testen !!

vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal da  ;


----------



## Mace23 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Hab noch was Intressantes gefunden 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVBHHP6Igw8&playnext_from=TL&videos=JdExqSD5WBc


----------



## basti1585 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Drei Wochen noch, dann bin ich auch mal wieder da in meinem Urlaub. Beim letzten Mal hab ich auch Boilies nichts gefangen. Hab aber auch nicht angefüttert. Nächster Versuch mit Mais ;-)

Hab das Video gerade gesehen. Welchen Sinn hat denn das Abfischen da?;+


----------



## Mace23 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

tja das frag ich mich auch  , Holländer halt xD  
erklärt aber warum es fast nur kleine fische dort gibt !!! 

Anfüttern ist das A und O  dort


----------



## Joern k. (14. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Das abfischen scheint in erster Linie dafür zu sein , damit die "großkarpfen" daraus sind , weil das für das Gewässer nicht so gut sein soll...

Ich hab selber dort meinen ertsen Fisch auf Boilie gefangen, auch ohne anzufüttern, in diesem see sind eh so viele Karpfen..

Wenn man die richtigen Spots kennt legt man seine montage ab und gibt dann 3 Hände Hartmais drüber und nach 10 min ahste deinen run..


----------



## Mace23 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

geb ich dir recht .... aber manchmal kommt es einem wie verhext vor.... hatte tage wo ich nur 1-2 rausgeholt habe und die leute um mich rum am laufenden band =)
Im gewissen sinne  bleibt es glück   wenn der fisch nich will ... dann will er nicht!  =)

meine Planung läuft auf hochtouren ... ende April anfang Mai  bin ich da .... die finger kribbeln schon xD


----------



## The.One (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Sers,
ich muss maln bissl Threa Necromanti betreiben =D

Und zwar bin ich mitte Juli mit dem groben meiner Arbeit durch (Stressiges Projekt) und da wollte ich mit nem Arbeitskollegen auf nen kleinen Angeltrip fahren. Spontan viel mir genau dieser See ein wo vor 5-6 Jahren mal war.
Meine Frage ist wie nochmal die Preise der Lizenzen im ganzen sind. Und was so läuft bzw. was für Gerät man einpacken sollte.
Und evtl. ne Campingplatz den man auch Spontan anfahren kann ohne gleich das dicke geld für nen zeltplatz latzen zu müssen .

Hab über google leider nicht wirklich verständliche Informationen gefunden.

Danke schonmal im vorraus
The.One (Gott was für ein selten dämlicher nick von vor 5 Jahren xD)


----------



## Mace23 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Hi The.One (   Netter Nick #6 )
Also die Woche Karte kostet 6€ und bekommste am Transferum bei VVV und wie der Name schon sagt, gilt sie 1 woche  
ich war jetzt für 3 Tage dort...  hab 9 Karpfen ( durchschnitt 55cm/ca.2,5 -3,5 kg ) und 3 Rotferdern gefangen (leider beifang :q )
aussrüstung ist ansichtssache... je nach dem wielange du Angeln willst ... ich für mein teil bin immer um 4uhr aufgestanden ... und war bis Abends 21Uhr zurück... von daher brauch man viel essen,trinken , gemühtliche Stühle / Liege wäre von vorteil und was zum drunter setzten da die Sonne sonst den ganzen tag auf die Hirse knallt |uhoh:  und sonst halt standart sachen bei z.B. karpfen Angeln,grossen unterfangkescher und vorallem ABHAKMATTE bitte ganz wichtig ... da die doofen Holländer den untergrund seid nem halben Jahr mit Baumschnitt ausgelegt haben #q
aber die sollte sowieso immer dabei sein 
Tja und zum Thema Campingplatz kann ich leider nix sagen , da wir seid 25 jahren nen eigenen Wohnwagen auf Julianahoeve haben =)  von daher muss ich mir darüber nie gedanken machen   sry 
hoffe konnte trotzdem helfen !!!

Petri Heil  Marcel    #h


----------



## mcclanez (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Hallo zusammen,
muss mal diesen Thread auffrischen 
werde am übernächsten Wochenende in Renesse sein und will da natürlich auch angeln.
War in jüngerer Vergangenheit mal wieder jemand dort und hat Neuigkeiten?
Zum Beispiel bzgl. Forellen oder Hechte in dem Teich?


----------



## marv95 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

hi, 

war in den osterferien am vroonplats und hab mich da mit nem Typen unterhalten der wohl in den angelverein ist und der erzählte mir das der See wohl nächtes Jahr ausgebaggert werden soll bis 3 oder 4 Meter. und es sollen angeblich größere Karpfen eingesetzt werden. 
Ach ja einige größere sind in diesem Jahr schon besetzt worden 3 stück die um 25 Pf. haben sollen.


----------



## mcclanez (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Also ich bin von meinem Renesse-Wochenende wieder zurück und der See ist schon sehr schön muss ich sagen. Leider war es extrem windig, so dass das Angeln sehr anstrengend war. 
Ich hab auch leider nix gefangen.
Ein Einheimischer den ich getroffen habe sagte mir, dass man am besten Fleisch oder Frikadelle als Köder nimmt, damit würde immer was gehen. Ich hatte Mais, damit sei es schwierig hat er gesagt...
Er sagte auf jeden Fall auch, dass im Vroonplas nur Karpfen sind und nix anderes. Und das die Deutschen lernen sollen, dass man die Karpfen da lässt und nicht mitnimmt!!!


----------



## marv95 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*



mcclanez schrieb:


> Ich hatte Mais, damit sei es schwierig hat er gesagt...




Also dass kann ich nicht bestätigen, wenn man es richtig anstellt fängt man sich mit Mais dumm und dämlich am besten mit Wathose reinelaufen, 2-3 hände Mais rein und Rute drüber ablegen. Dauert nicht lang dann kannse zur Rute sprinten


----------



## mcclanez (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Den Tipp hätt ich vor einer Woche gebraucht |rolleyes
Wird aber bestimmt nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein, dass ich da war. Vielleicht klappt es beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## Michele771 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

hallo zusammen,
habe mir den thread hier sehr aufmerksam durchgelesen, denn ich werd am 18.07.11 nach renesse fahren und hab, da ich seit kurzem vom karpfenangeln infiziert bin, nach einem angelsee gesuchtund ihn hiermit gefunden. (freu)
war alles sehr informativ und bin mal gespannt wie die lage aktuell ist.
ich werde natürlich aktuelles berichten wenn ich wieder in der heimat bin.
Wenn von euch jemand zu der zeit auch dort ist, ich bin bis 25.07.11 dort,
könnte man sich ja evtl. Treffen...?



petri und bis denn dann


----------



## LeOn1107 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Ich Bin vom 25.7.11 -5.8.11 am vroonplas ich angel dort schon seit jahren und mein rekord war allerdings nur 85cm 12Pfund für dieses gewässer ist es eig. gut aber mich wundert es das im Vroonplas nur Schuppis gibt weiß einer was darüber?#c


Petri Heil|wavey:


----------



## LeOn1107 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Habe einen der dreei 25Pfünder gefangen marv95 war dabei )))))


----------



## chriswitte04 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

ich fische schon seit 4 jahren in renesse und habe letztes jahr meinen rekord getoppt mit 110 karpfen in 3 wochen der schwerste lag bei 22 pfund 

habe die meisten der fische auf mais gefangen 
die fische dort sind leicht zu fangen mann legt seinen köder einfach in 1,20m ab und füttert 2 bis drei hände mais und dann dauert es höchstens 10 min bis einer geht #6


----------



## marv95 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Hachja, der vroonplaats in renesse schade dass ich kaum noch rum komme aber 
 die erinnerungen bleiben... Was mir dort besonders viel spaß gemacht hat war dass "stalken"  bin dort sehr gerne mit schwimmbrot in diese kleine vermoderte bucht gewartet... Hat einfach nur spaß gemacht die fische am feinen gerät zu drillen probierts mal aus


----------



## labbi 99 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Hallo Leute,
ich fahre bald an den Vroonplas und wollte mal fragen
ob ihr mir genaueren Angaben zu den Ködern und zu den guten Stellen geben könnt


----------



## Kraner (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse am Vroonplas*

Hey,
ich fahre auch demnächst nach Renesse.
Ich war früher öfters am Vroonplas, jedoch schon seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr da ich nicht mehr so oft nach Renesse komme.
Die Karpfen habe ich damals meistens mit Mais oder Maden und Futterkorb oder Boilies gefangen.
Weiß jemand von euch ob überhaupt noch etwas an dem See los ist?

Gruß


----------

